# Fall 2005 Peoria, IL penturners symposium



## low_48 (Dec 20, 2004)

Organizing a Friday evening, all day Sat. penturner's symposium at the Peoria, IL Woodcraft Store. Aug/Sep 2005 time frame.


----------



## dougle40 (Dec 20, 2004)

Low48,
Should have added a 4th choice -- None of the above . LOL )))
Sorry too far to travel for 1 day .
Hope that you get a good turnout .


----------



## jckossoy (Dec 20, 2004)

I agree. It's too far for me to go and it's being held on Shabbos.


----------



## Travlr7 (Dec 21, 2004)

Rich, you can count me in. Just let me know the details.

Bruce


----------



## wayneis (Dec 21, 2004)

Rich I thought that I had already responded to this but my post is gone, but like I said before I will do my best to be there.  P. Ill is only about eight or so hours away and I think that something like this would be fun to attend.

Wayne


----------



## jeff (Dec 21, 2004)

The "Woodcraft Store" part gives me the impression that it'll be a pretty small affair. I know you're planning something bigger than it sounds, so maybe more detail would help.  As soon as we're done with the bylaws poll, I'll put this one on the front page.


----------



## Mike_O (Dec 21, 2004)

Please pos the details. I am only a couple hours away, and if it is more than a local store type event, I would be interested in attending.


----------



## woodwish (Dec 21, 2004)

Best of luck with it but it's a long drive from Florida so I would be in the 4th categaory also.  It's even a 3-4 hour drive to our closest Woodcraft store.  At least the weather's great here!


----------



## low_48 (Dec 21, 2004)

There aren't alot of details yet. We are considering the Woodcraft for alot of reasons. NO RENT is the biggest, 6 lathes available, great mailing database available, etc.....

Plans as of today;
Hourly demonstrations all day Sat.
Beginning turning hands-on all day long
Friday evening meet the artisans slide show/parking lot swap meet
Instant gallery under glass
At least one nationally known turner

If this seems to get any bigger I can get a really large hall for less than $1500, but with like 10 voteson this site, I think the store will be okay.


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 21, 2004)

I'd love to say for sure that I'll be there, Rich.  I have good intentions and will let you know as it gets closer!


----------



## wayneis (Dec 21, 2004)

Rich if you do put this together I would be happy to help demonstrate and help with the beginners.  I would also if needed bring along some of my work as an example.

Wayne


----------



## cigarman (Dec 22, 2004)

I really would like to attend but will not know until you can get a firm date.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

HMMMM Let's see if I can get some more people upset.
Since the pesident of the IAP is under fire for possible impropriety of selling a product here on this site
How about the fact that a Symposium at a WOODCRAFT store is being advewrtised.
Does that mean the IAP is Endorsing the overpriced woodcraft chain and all their products?


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 25, 2004)

Eagle...
First of all the Lou is not under attack for possible impropriety for selling his product... the thread asked if we thought it was correct for the officers to sell items they produce... it was not directed at Lou... it was a question about any officer... and it seems the current concensus is that the majority have no problem with officers selling their products as long as they don't try to hardsell or use the auspices of their office to do so.. 
As for the proposed meeting... <b>NO WHERE</b> do I see an endorsement of Woodcraft... if the store was kind enough to offer space for our meeting, well and good... if our members buy something while they are there, good for the store... I am sure the store thought about possible sales when making the offer.. that would only be good business sense... HELL, if I thought hosting it in my shop would get the members to buy all my surplus blanks, I would do it.. LOL... 
Lately, you seem to be making a great effort at disrupting the harmony of this group... DO YOU have an agenda???  I mean you seem to think everyone else does...


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

Sorry Grizzy if mentioned on this site the endorsement is implied.
You are also wrong about Lou being under attack if only by assumption, otherwise why did he change the name?
My post was meant to bring out the ridiculousness of that thread.
Sorry can't agree with you.


----------



## low_48 (Dec 25, 2004)

I agree with you Old Griz about the disruption of the group. My new policy is that if I see eaglesc around the post, I know that if I'm in the wrong mood I should avoid it, or take it with the proverbial grain of salt.

Rich

Merry Christmas to all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudder (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by low_48_
> <br />I agree with you Old Griz about the disruption of the group. My new policy is that if I see eaglesc around the post, I know that if I'm in the wrong mood I should avoid it, or take it with the proverbial grain of salt.
> 
> Rich
> ...



Amen brothers.......I think other thoughts and remember a nice sign about trolls that I saw in another forum. When I find it on my hard drive I'll post it (check my photo album). I am also reminded of the words to a song by Nickleback....."And now I know who you are, it wasn't that hard just to figure you out".

I may not agree with what he has to say but I would fight to the death for his right to say it.

Merry christmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

I appreciate your sentiments and have absolutely no problems with them.
I choose not to live in the current P.C. dictated world.
I call them as I see them.
MERRY CHRISTMAS.
I too consider the source of all replies and read them worthless or not.
I come to this site to gain knowledge and improve upon a new found skill.
I can make a corn cob pen because of an articl I read here,not because I lucked into a 30 year old stash of mummified corn cobs.
I can do them at will because I used my brains not a 1/2 a bottle of CA.
Yes it's good to learn by others experiences but I have picked this "Skill" up by experimenting and reading.
I choose to turn wood and perfect my finishing rather than turning plastic pens in which finishing is pretty much a no brainer.
I like to glue up blanks using woodworking skills that I have not seen used before and then have people ask me how I did it.
I have only been turning(anything) since July so this is not Rocket Science.
It isn't just the PMG that appears to be "full of them selves"
Don't want to answer any of my posts?
That's cool I can read all yours and glean the info and give nothing back.I can live with that.
As I said I came to learn, not worry about your fragile pSyches.
I come across strong in my words,but I can say honestly this is the most malice filled post I have ever made.
Others were out of pure frustration.


----------



## timdaleiden (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />HMMMM Let's see if I can get some more people upset.



Eagle, 

  Why would you premise your comments with this statement?

  Are you now trying to get people upset? 

  Why would you want to upset people? 

  Oh, Merry Christmas again. []


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

I posted this (and worded so) because of the reaction I have received by members of this "club"
I learned a long time ago I have no control how others perceive me,therefore I speak my mind.
Kind of like liver you like it or you don't.
Based on replies made to my posts and realizing that some members do not care for my candidness I spoke my mind knowing full well my analogy in this post would ruffle feathers.
(refrence bone head thread)
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2375&whichpage=1


----------



## Daniel (Dec 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eaglesc_
> <br />I posted this (and worded so) because of the reaction I have received by members of this "club"
> I learned a long time ago I have no control how others perceive me,therefore I speak my mind.
> 
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=2375&whichpage=1



Eagle, I am also of this class. I say what I mean and the more seriously I mean it the more candid I will be about it. there is however anouther side to this thinking. that is often people can take what I say the wrong way, they are offended, think I am needlessly attacking, or think I am being outright rude. in that case there is reason to apologize and try again. unless I intended to be those things.
unless the intent of your posts are to offend. I agree that you are not responsible for for how others react. but you are not exempt from 
the fact that they are. and the resposibility of cleaning up your own messes. unintended is not an excuse. 
from your post above i think you fully intend to offend. they where your words and you chose them. I don't think you chose them by accident.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

You are correct Daniel I chose them very carefully.
I have no intentions of"cleaning up my messes" as you put it.
The history goes back to the "finishing forum suggestion" thread
where I was called on the carpet for making my thoughts known.
It was at that time I realized this forum is filled with a bunch of PC people and as stated I will not cater to them.
Prior to that post I dealt with the accepted segmentation of this forum and because of the information and ideas I get from it I still do.
From some readon the majority feel if something is "added" that makes it better.
A valid suggestion I made has not been enacted so I already know how my suggestions are dealt with.
That truly does not bother me but when I see assininity(if that is a word) I 'll call it so.
Questioning a board members or officers agenda in selling a product on a site that from all indications has only 100 contributing members(And I mean more than Hey! that's a nince pen!)is both ludicrous and assinine.
I saw a similarity and I called it so.
little stars that indicate howmany posts I've made grade school.If the post count is important then that's all that's needed but I believe they are unnecessary also.
Titles next to names?
If they are not there to add esteem ora level of importance then why are they there also?
With all the other"stuff" cluttering up the home page I am sure there is room enough for a link to the members board members names and leve them off in the forums.
If it were done that way there would be no hint of any kind of favoritism or impropriety.
I appreciate your reply as trying to be diplomatic in pointing out my shortcomings.
Amongst acquaintances,friends and people who do not care for my demeanor ,even those who have told me to my face they don't like me,the one thing they do know is that I will speak honestly from the heart.
The bed I made is the one I will sleep in.
Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 25, 2004)

Actually one of these conversations, I think htere are at least two of them now. was started as a reaction to my ads for wood. one of the mebers saw my ad then saw my name with Secretary under it and got a bit of a jolt from it. Not real hard to understand that reaction. Not necessarily something that needs to be changed either. maybe explained now and again and the members can either get used to it, or decide they want it changed. either way is fine with me. and by the comments it is clear to me that the group has more of a problem with these comments about it than they do with anything being sold.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2004)

Operative phrase,
it's their problem.
I don't go around like I'm walking on eggs.
The members/IAP can do what they feel necessary.
Again I appreciate your attempts at diplomacy


----------



## Gregory Huey (Jan 1, 2005)

Im going to stand with Old Griz on this issue. I for one would like to know why you are trying so hard to disrupt the balance of this group. If the way things are done here upsets you so much why don't you just move on.


----------



## Travlr7 (Jan 2, 2005)

I have held my comments in check, but I've had enough. Eaglesc (AKA Troll)It's time for you get a life!

Since there appears to be nothing that you like about this site, WHY DON"T YOU START YOUR OWN "Perfect Site," spend you're time there.

But, then you wouldn't have anything to complain about, would you. On second thought, you might.

Sorry, folks, sometimes I just get fed-up with Trolls wasting everyones time.

Bruce


----------



## DCBluesman (Jan 2, 2005)

Greg, Bruce and all.  This has been addressed.  Things are calm, now.  Let's celebrate a New Year!


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 2, 2005)

Amen Lou---Be great to start the New Year on a positive note!!!  This site has been most enjoyable for me---and I'm looking forward to a great New Year with all the folks here!!!


----------



## Travlr7 (Jan 2, 2005)

The year has already started out good. I cheated..........Went down to the shop. Installed my new face vice, put together the Woodcraft Grinder, Wolverine Jig and base. I wasn't supposed to go in there till after I get some stitches out of my hand, but couldn't wait. Ten days is such a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG Time.[)]

Next task is to finally get the Jet extention installed, finish designing and installing a better dust chute on my TS. get the Incra 5000 tuned up, and adjust the shop to have a better flow.

Hope you all have a healthy, Happy New Year.

Bruce[]


----------



## wayneis (Jan 2, 2005)

Ahh Bruce, Incra is a favorite helper of mine to.  I have their system on my table saw, drill press and their router setup, what a gas to work with such presision, I love it.  When I can tear myself away from the lathe I like to do furniture and cabnitry jewerly boxs, all kinds of this that the Incra really helps a lot.

Do you have the routeing system?

Wayne


----------



## Woodbutcher68 (Jan 2, 2005)

I thought this thread was about a possible symposium to be held in Peoria, IL this fall. The administrators and moderators should put a stop to the railroading of the original topic on any thread. I'm an Administrator on a website that caters to fishermen in the Chicago area. When a member tries to railroad the topic or cause friction between the other members, the post is pulled and the writer gets a private message explaining why it was pulled. If the writer wants to continue disrupting the website, he will eventually get banned from the site. Constructive criticism and negative feed back can be helpful, but constantly degrading a site and its members will lead to the decay of the site.
Just my .02.
Back to the original topic, I'm about 2 hours from Peoria and am interested in learning more about it. The Scrollsaw picnics started out the same way and draw people from all over the country for a 1 day event. I drove 3 hours each way and spent 4 hours at one in Wisconsin last fall. If a commercial venture is willing to host it at no cost, I say go for it! I don't have a problem paying an admission to help pay for other costs such as door or raffle prizes or paying for a top of the line turner to give a demonstration. Get ahold of the pen material suppliers, (Penn State, Steebar, Packard, etc.), or a wood supplier (I believe The Woodworker's Store in Pekin is close to Peoria) to set up a booth with a rep. there too. This could turn into a national event with local meetings or picnics happening an couple of times a year. Don't let the naysayers put it down.


----------



## jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I think this thread is pretty much played out so I'm locking it.

Comments or complaints to me via email please.


----------

